# I'm excited!



## Guest (Oct 19, 2003)

My first week on a new medication, Depakote (an anticonvulsant), and some very positive things are beginning to happen for me brain and body-wise. For maybe the first time in my whole life, I am starting to feel more relaxed, more calm, with the inklings of a feeling of inner peace that I don't have to struggle to achieve. My brain isn't "racing" like it always used to. I can actually think through things before I act or react. This is a true revelation in my life.Surely this will also improve my focus and concentration during the hypno sessions.Also.... I am beginning to notice some positive effects from the Depakote on my pain perception... it is improved even over what the Celexa was ever able to help me. I am also noticing some favorable G.I. changes as well. I don't seem to notice abdominal discomfort as much and the pain is diminished. Had a bit of "D" early on, but now that seems to have settled down and I am actually for the most part having normal BM's for the first time in years.In fact, my doctor's goal is to get me off the Celexa as well as the Trazadone and for me to take only the Depakote. I am still increasing the doses throughout the next few days.Here I was having "mini seizures" that were migrating into my temporal lobes, causing the misfiring of brain neurons resulting in severe emotional instability as well as issues with focus and concentration as well as depression and anxiety. I am not totally healed yet by any means, but if this first week is any indication of what the future is going to bring.... I am nothing other than absolutely delighted!!Diagnosis is extremely important and if I'm not mistaken, IBS tends to occur in people with other health problems as well, including behavioral health problems? All I gotta say is WOW !! And thank you, Norb, for sharing your story about your wife's BPD with me. It really helped me a lot.Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Evie, good to hear that the new drug is working out for you. I hope it continues to give you relief and improve your quality of life.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yup, May your success continue.BQ


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

Still doin' the hypno every evening also....







...and I think I am getting even more out of it than I was before... heck, I KNOW I am getting more out of it!Sure hope this "steadiness" continues.There IS a God .....


----------

